# Pokey is terrible at hide and seek! (picture)



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

so i had the lights off except my laptop and let pokey run havoc on the room...and he did. peed on my dirty shirt, anointed everything all over him. so i had enough of that and turned the light on...this was his brilliant hiding spot that he used for 5 minutes until i picked him up


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

HA! "If I can't see youuuu, you can't see meeee." :lol:


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Hahaha I let Marvin do the same thing the other night and when I turned on the light he ran away with one of my socks. It was just too smelly to leave behind. :lol:


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

haha so cute! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awwww, so cute!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------

